# Will the Autoworld new cars be fast as these??



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

As I'm a little tired with this cam thread, I was browsing some slot car's video related and found this film:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFyBNq-qz5I 

Holy sh%*t !!

Quite sure that the good ol' "T-jet-no-magnets" afficionados will appreciate :tongue:


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Is that really racing? Do they let up on the controllers? If the art is in the tune-up, kudos to them but that almost looks like they are on rails. WOW!!!


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

That track is nice! I guess on huge track like that with sweeping turns those cars would probably be fun to drive. 

-- Elliot


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Thats Insane


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WTF???!!! how the hell can you keep it up ? Are you sure the movie clip is not fast forwarding??? 

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

WesJY said:


> WTF???!!! how the hell can you keep it up ? Are you sure the movie clip is not fast forwarding???
> 
> Wes



I was watching the pople in some shots they appear realtime but if ya watch there is a few spots that are speed up me thinks.. cool anyways.. lol


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

That's "wing car" racing for ya......stupid fast. Gobs of aero downforce. Cars look like doorstops with side dams. 

That track is the "King" layout. It's the de facto standard hardcore racing layout. Last I heard, the record was in the 1.9 second range. Can't remember what the lap length is.....

If there is a commercial 1-24 scale track anywhere near, go check it out. Even the super 16D motored 4" wheelbase cars are pretty darn fast..... Wing car racing is pretty rare. Too fast and too much $$$ and requires some commitment. 

Trivia for today........ :wave:


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

World record is 1sec46 . :wave: 
It's expensive for big events in G7 class (free class).
There are many under-class which are affordable.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Looks like fast forwarding to me.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

hoslotfrance said:


> World record is 1sec46 . :wave:
> .


I stand corrected...... It's been about 10 years since I raced 1/24th, and of course race cars just get faster.....


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've seen 1/24th wing cars recently that looked that fast in person.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

They were fast as H*** back in the late 60's too. Don't know if I could keep up on a track like that without getting whiplash.  rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I was going to race them, after going a couple times and watching these guys race and seeing how they set up their controllers with the relays and everything I decided to stick with my home track.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

I got whiplash watching the heads of the drivers! I've never seen 1:1 size bobbleheads b4.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

they are that fast i went just to watch when they wreck though they fly high i tried the sprint car on the king track wasnt that good because my sprinter is set up for an oval.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

*fast video*

Have you guys seen the Unlimited Ho cars lately? Even faster!! I've got a dvd of a portion of the unlimited main at a past HOPRA Nats I have been trying to upload to U tube but have had no luck. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Send it to my email and I'll process it to Youtube and share with everybody here if you wish

slotracer AT zanzaman.com

(replace the AT by @ of course)


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Didn,t Alan Galinko do a tjet that did the 1/4 mile in something like .2 seconds? That is literally in the blink of an eye.


----------

